# What breeds of dog do you go for?



## The Original Kao (29 July 2011)

and why?
Also what breeds would you not consider and why? (if any) 

For me my top 3 would be Labs, retrievers and great danes. All the dogs I've owned have been these types. Love their soft, gentle, loving natures. 
I would avoid Staffies and any small yappy type dogs 
I don't dislike any dogs, love them all, but to own 1, no small dogs just not my cup of tea and the staffies I've met have all been sweet and loving but hyper hyper and I like to relax sometimes


----------



## lexiedhb (29 July 2011)

Bull breeds it would seem! 

Dex is a mongrel- my first dog- but there is DEFO staff in there- what else who knows!!!

Would love something brindle, (adore Mollichops boy!), I guess anything of middling size would do me.....


----------



## ThePinkPony (29 July 2011)

Little dogs. my terrier cross is awesome, will be looking to get a similar sized (she is on the small small end of the scale) dog to replace her.


----------



## Toffee44 (29 July 2011)

I seem to attract black ones. I wouldn't want anything small though. Nothing smaller than springer size.


My fav breeds though are:

1-Rottweilers
2-Labrador, sporting types, however would definately have another lab x springer. 
3-Old English Sheep Dogs 
4-And one day maybe I would love a Irish Wolf Hound


----------



## The Original Kao (29 July 2011)

lexiedhb, there's a lady round by me, she has a brindle staffie cross GSD. it's got the staffy coat but GSD size. Stunning looking dog, but very hyper and strong. She has been talking about re homing her as she is struggling to cope and doesn't walk her nearly as much as she should. Want me to keep you in mind if she does decide to find her a new home?


----------



## The Original Kao (29 July 2011)

Toffee44 said:



			Black ones it would seem, I wouldn't want anything small though. Nothing smaller than springer size.
		
Click to expand...

once you go black you never go back? lol  
I'm the same with small dogs.


----------



## blackcob (29 July 2011)

Must have pointy ears, a pointy snout and at be least knee high. 

No toys, terriers, long coats, short legs or brachycephalic heads.


----------



## Cahill (29 July 2011)

ages ago we had collie types (couldn`t take your eyes off them because they would p$ss off)

i like staffies,my daughter had one who was a sweet boy and lived to a ripe old age.i am appalled how many are in rescue homes.

on my 2nd rottie now,they are great dogs and both of them were/are really good around the horses.


----------



## Toffee44 (29 July 2011)

The_original_Kao said:



			once you go black you never go back? lol  
I'm the same with small dogs.
		
Click to expand...

Needs must


----------



## CorvusCorax (29 July 2011)

German Shepherds! And anything with pointy ears really  and grey or all black 
I've only had one non-GSD and it was a Foxhound x Lab x JRT. Mad!
Not *mad* about Akitas or small yappies.


----------



## quirky (29 July 2011)

Anything short haired, not bothered if big or small and nothing that needed trimming/stripping.

I would have said no to a small dog previously but having Stan the IG has changed that. His personality makes up for his lack of stature, he thinks he is a big dog in a little dogs body .


----------



## Toffee44 (29 July 2011)

CC please dont hate me but GSDs are a breed I would never want to own. I think I would worry about handling them, in the sense that some are very sensitive and I would prob make a situation worse. 

Same with Akitas, I feel they are breeds that need correct and knowledgable handling which I do not have. And admittingly patience, Teal as put me to my near limits with his fear aggression, which is almost sorted.


----------



## FayeFriesian (29 July 2011)

Bulldogs! Love them.

We have an american bulldog and a british bulldog, both VERY different. They're So friendly, loving & loyal. Obviously theres the "media" views on them, but in the right hands (as with any dog) they're brilliant family dogs. 

The British Bulldog is the most stubborn comical dog weve had, he never fails to make me laugh with his ways. 

The American dog is pathetic - so loving.

Both are brilliant Guard dogs too. I'd love a douge de bordue (sp?) next I think. 

Had Golden Ret's and Alsations in the past, and whilst these are fantastic breeds i couldnt deal with all the hairs :-(


----------



## The Original Kao (29 July 2011)

Cahill said:



			ages ago we had collie types (couldn`t take your eyes off them because they would p$ss off)

i like staffies,my daughter had one who was a sweet boy and lived to a ripe old age.i am appalled how many are in rescue homes.

on my 2nd rottie now,they are great dogs and both of them were/are really good around the horses.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they are full with mostly staffie or staffie types.
My big brother messaged me yesterday asking if I knew anyone who was looking for a staffie pup as his mate has a litter.
I told him no and to tell his friend to neuter the dog.


----------



## The Original Kao (29 July 2011)

quirky said:



			Anything short haired, not bothered if big or small and nothing that needed trimming/stripping.

I would have said no to a small dog previously but having Stan the IG has changed that. His personality makes up for his lack of stature, he thinks he is a big dog in a little dogs body .
		
Click to expand...

IG? is that an italian greyhound? 
never met 1, but they look like nice little dogs


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (29 July 2011)

I like short haired gun dogs.
Short haired because they are easy to keep clean, and sweet smelling .   They are a decent size, but don't seem too big in the house. My OH likes a running companion (he is massively into running and runs at least 10k every morning before work, even in the pitch dark in the winter! ),  and I like a dog who is reasonably obediant on the yard and socialises with everyone and the horses nicely. I'd probably always have a bitch, because then I don't have to worry about her piddling up peoples hay. 
Our Pointer bitch suits our lifestyle perfectly, and our lifestyle suits her temperament and her needs perfectly too. 

I don't dislike any breed, but small breeds, and short legged types would be no good as long distance running partners for my OH, and long haired breeds living in our small house would be too much hard work.


----------



## CAYLA (29 July 2011)

I tend to go for

Larger breeds

Akitas/rottweiler (which I have)/shepherds (not had a shep since I lost mine, my mam has plenty) huskys/mals are fine too. Again my mam has a husky and a mal. suppose they are just more my types of dog.

Mediums
Whippets/lurchers/X breeds

Small
Would rather not, but I do have a cavalier, I dont mind non yappy with lots of cheeky character that act like a dog.

I would not discount a breed maybe, because I have met some very cool dogs of breeds I would never have thought I would have.


----------



## CorvusCorax (29 July 2011)

Toffee44 said:



			CC please dont hate me but GSDs are a breed I would never want to own. I think I would worry about handling them, in the sense that some are very sensitive and I would prob make a situation worse.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I don't hate ya, wish more people would consider things like this before they rush out and buy one, there are certain GSDs I would not like to own either!


----------



## Dobiegirl (29 July 2011)

I love Dobes, I have 2 and have had them in the past and they just seem to suit me. Ive had Lancashire Heelers in the past and they were great dogs very much big dog mentality in a little body but very versatile and could turn a paw to anything.

If I didnt have these I would love a Rhodesian Ridgeback and I wouldnt turn my nose up at a Rottie.

I consider GSD out of my league amazing dogs buts lots of health issues but I would say they were out of my expertise, but a well trained one is wonderful to see.


----------



## Tinkerbee (29 July 2011)

Terriers! All I've ever known. Grandparents and wider family have always had terriers and they suit my hobbies/interests and are a nice compact size.

I have a soft spot for springers/working cockers, those are the only non terrier breeds I would consider.

Definitely nothing bigger than a spaniel. I can't be doing with big dogs!


----------



## ladyt25 (29 July 2011)

Hmm, our family have always gone for the old Heinz 57 types so I am more inclined to go for those and all have been from rescue centres. I would never choose a chihuaha, pug or something like that, they make me cringe a little. I prefer medium sized dogs although i do lile little x-breed terrier types as they are always so intelligent and fun. I used to want a weimeraner as a kid - think I liked their eyes....! Now I do have a sort of inkling for a doberman but i guess, unless there was one in rescue I would never actually get one as I just couldn't justify spending hundreds on a dog.


----------



## Rose Folly (29 July 2011)

We always go for crossbreeds. We used to have Labs and they are darlings, but for sheer intelligence and savvy and character mongrels do it for us. The current ones are:

        GSD x whippet 
        Foxhound x Dalmatian

The vet said of the GSD/whippet "she combines the less desirable attributes of both breeds". We disagree - she has a wonderful temperament, did quite high class obedience demonstrations. But beautiful she is not!!

The foxhound x jumps 7 feet with ease and can do 8 miles in 30 minutes.

Both rescues but we wouldn't be


----------



## lexiedhb (29 July 2011)

The_original_Kao said:



			lexiedhb, there's a lady round by me, she has a brindle staffie cross GSD. it's got the staffy coat but GSD size. Stunning looking dog, but very hyper and strong. She has been talking about re homing her as she is struggling to cope and doesn't walk her nearly as much as she should. Want me to keep you in mind if she does decide to find her a new home? 

Click to expand...

Good lord no!! LOL Got enough on my plate at the minute with the ginger lump that I have...... She does sound gorgeous though!!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (29 July 2011)

1st family dog was a mongrel terrier cross whippet I think she was lovely very fast, lived to about 18 I think
1st dog when we got married was a mongrel terrier cross collie possibly, £10 in local market, we think she was taken away from her mum too soon, she was shaking in the glass cabinet, they didnt' even have a jumper in there to keep her warm, I was supposed to be buying stuff for the new house we were moving into when we were married (old fashioned parents couldn't live in sin lol) she died on her 16th birthday
2nd was GSD mongrel was about 2 when we had him, GSD where I kept my horse had pups and couldn't resist
3rd ESS, wouldn't even have entertained having this breed going on the reputation, having owned Bailey for 2 years now after rehoming her from an idiot who decided they didn't want her or her sister anymore, I would have another one, but doubt it would be as laid back as her, we've probably been spoilt.  She is the most loving dog ever, I didn't think anything could beat my boy Max my GSD (saddly died when he was 6 ish enlarged heart and we didint' know) 

I woudn't have anything small, don't mind jack russels but anything smaller than that, not for me


----------



## NOISYGIRL (29 July 2011)

FayeFriesian said:



			Bulldogs! Love them.

We have an american bulldog and a british bulldog, both VERY different. They're So friendly, loving & loyal. Obviously theres the "media" views on them, but in the right hands (as with any dog) they're brilliant family dogs. 

The British Bulldog is the most stubborn comical dog weve had, he never fails to make me laugh with his ways. 

The American dog is pathetic - so loving.

Both are brilliant Guard dogs too. I'd love a douge de bordue (sp?) next I think. 

Had Golden Ret's and Alsations in the past, and whilst these are fantastic breeds i couldnt deal with all the hairs :-(
		
Click to expand...


Exactly, I agree with you, its the way they are brought up


----------



## 2Greys (29 July 2011)

I've greyhounds and find other sighthounds/lurchers appeal also. My ex's mum had Belgium shepherds (all but Laekenois type) and i thought they were lovely, but like many breeds that i like the look of they wouldn't suit me.

I prefer medium upwards sized dogs and those with bug eyes, short muzzle or excess skin do nothing for me (so no pugs, british bulldogs, shar peis etc). I know Labrador's are popular for good reason, but unless i go blind i can't see me owning one


----------



## Maggie2009 (29 July 2011)

Border Collies everytime.They are intelligent,love to learn and are very attentive to their owners.Also very versatile and can be trained to do anything.Love them around the yard as they enjoy jumping the show jumps,and size for size actually show more scope than the horses.My two can easily clear 4 foot,and big spreads,and just love jumping.


----------



## Jake10 (29 July 2011)

I seem to pick breeds/crossbreeds that I can't trust off the lead... first whiff of anything and their gone 

Currently have a wire fox terrier and a border collie x springer spaniel. Most of the dogs I've had growing up have been border collie crossbreeds.

I think my next dog could be a beagle, spaniel X or a border collie X

Dogs I could never see myself owning:

Staffie - Wouldn't be able to find a relative willing to look after one if I went on holiday and I can't leave my other dog in kennels. Have seen plenty of nice ones in rescue centers...

Anything smaller than a beagle - I'd probably fall over it  (the cats are bad enough)

Lab or rottie - Have known too may from health tested parents die before they are 5 years old. My grandads last rottie didn't even make 2, so although I love the breeds I want something that has the potential to live slightly longer 

Terriers - they're very aloof/independent/opinionated/demanding, have selective deafness, love digging and rolling in filth and mine seems to be very grumpy - I may however be swayed if offered a parsons russell


----------



## galaxy (29 July 2011)

I'm another one who would say a shorthaired gundog!  (but I have a German Pointer, not an English one!  ).  I love the temperament of gundogs, they are so trainable, love to learn great with children etc.  Just great family pets.  I could only have a shorthaired dog though..... even a Lab is too hairy for me!     In fact it would prob have to be a HPR!

I would never have a small dog, just not up for my active lifestyle.  I don't think the bull breeds would suit me either (both stubborn!  too much clash of personalities!!  ha ha)  Don't like breeds with squashed faces, or too pointy nosed!!  ha ha!  fussy?

But if I did want something totally different, it would be a whippet!


----------



## Brontie (29 July 2011)

Labs, GSD, Retrievers,

Anything big 
Wouldn't get a Springer, gorgous dogs but far too much energy for my liking, and no tiny dogs.


----------



## quirky (29 July 2011)

The_original_Kao said:



			IG? is that an italian greyhound? 
never met 1, but they look like nice little dogs 

Click to expand...

Yes, that's right, an Italian Greyhound.
He is full on at the moment, only 10 months, but is a lovely dog to have around albeit rather stubborn .


----------



## prosefullstop (29 July 2011)

Small dogs all the way: easily transportable, less to feed, and none of those foul elephant-size poops to pick up.

I clearly like odd breeds, owning a pug and a Boston. I don't like anything that yaps constantly, nor anything potentially domineering, but a good sense of humour and playfulness goes a long way with me.


----------



## millitiger (29 July 2011)

I like taller dogs with short hair, refined faces and of the 'sporty' variety.

I have a German Short-haired Pointer and a Doberman and the GSP is the perfect dog imo.

I also like vislas, wire haired pointers and 'proper' working labs (the streamlined sort, not the fat, family pet variety).


----------



## TommisMum (29 July 2011)

Love terriers. Have 2 at the mo 1 border and 1 rescused teacup jack russell.
Like the fact they are feisty and strong willed and loyal.
OH has 2 lasbs - but I find them a little too sycophantic.

Also have a rescue English Mastiff - a 10 month old brindle male pup whose head reaches the table!!
Now he is amazing.
Can destroy chairs, blinds, carpets and skirting boards .....
But is so affectionate and calm. Hilarious when he runs - looks like drunk pony ....

so thats my set


----------



## MurphysMinder (29 July 2011)

German Shepherds all the way for me, I was born in to a house full of them and can't imagine not having one around the place.  Family have also had whippets, and l/c chihuahuas and I have had JRTs and Lancashire Heelers.  Would have any of those again, except perhaps the chi, mine was a cracking little dog but a total s*d.    

I'm not a huge fan of slobbery dogs (sorry dozzie), and some toy breeds, but would never say never to any breed I don't think , as long as I had my shepherd.


----------



## Oenoke (29 July 2011)

Border Collies!  They are an athletic, versatile dog, they are happy to do any sport and love to learn.  Although most are black/white they come in a lot of different colours.

I also love Siberian Huskies.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 July 2011)

Well  I will only mention the ones since with Hubby 

 A GSX Called Rebel amazing dog 1 in a million RIP

 and our one we have now   which is a   Northern Inuit


----------



## Trish C (29 July 2011)

Border collies. Always had them (ours have been/are working dogs) and I absolutely adore them.

In terms of small dogs, I don't like terriers as a general rule, but do have a bit of a soft spot for Westies. Also know quite a few utterly gorgeous, very happy and incredibly soft/soppy Beagles


----------



## Elle123 (29 July 2011)

Seem to be mainly drawn to floppy ears!!!

Pixel's a cocker spaniel. Grew up with Ronnie the Golden Retriever who like Pixel is a once in a lifetime dog  and also Mac who is a black lab. Suppose im a gundog person!

Have surprised myself recently though as we are looking to potentially get a samoyed in a few years (OH loves them! have said he'd have to do the grooming though!!!)

Since having Pix though have really enjoyed the smaller dog, mums lab is a very big lab and you couldn't exactly just pick him up like you can Pix, and bless him now he's almost 12 he's starting to struggle getting in the car. Would be much easier if you could just plonk him in! 

Also partial to a schnauzer!!!

I would also never have a Staffie. Nor would I get a high energy and highly intelligent breed like a collie, husky or GSD for example. I would never be able to do them justice like the likes of CC and BC!!!


----------



## Annette4 (29 July 2011)

Honestly......bigger dogs/working type dogs......labs, springers, staffies, boxers, rough collies, GSD's etc.

I really don't like little dogs.

Yes I am aware mine are short but they think they're big without having small dog syndrome.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 July 2011)

Funny thing was we didn't know of the breed  NI till we were told our dog was one  lol


----------



## Megibo (29 July 2011)

if it's head doesn't reach nearly to my hip i don't want it! can't be doing with small dogs,i like the ones i know but wouldn't have one personally.

only dogs i'd own are:
GSD as mum had one up til i was 5 and she was my best mate used to sleep in her basket and all sorts 
Labrador because have had one 9 years-but i'd only go for the very big well bred ones (again ours is massive for a labrador)
Rottweilers as they are a fantastic breed and i have one that is 9 months old love him to bits

i'd also love to have a dobie and a ridgeback!

but most of all i want mum to get another rottie


----------



## whisp&willow (29 July 2011)

well... we have an american bulldog:  and i love most of the bullbreeds. (apart from the giant ones!)  

my list of possible breeds before we ended up with betty was (a bit random...!) 

rottie
jrt 
boxer
german s.h pointer
doberman

most of the breeds i always loved were traditionaly docked... and shoot me down... but i prefer them docked and not being so would put me off a bit   ...!

ive always wanted a boxer-  but would be worried about cancer.   i do love the setters, particularly the irish red and white, and the gordon... but couldnt be doing with all that hair... muddy puddles and the like!  

cant stand standard poodles... they give me the heebie jeebies!    not a fan of toy dogs in general, and although i can appreciate a good looking gsd they are not for me.  cant stand border collies as pets-  fabulous working dogs but i dont need to herd sheep so wouldnt thank you for one! 

xx


----------



## keeperscottage (29 July 2011)

I love gun dogs! We have three Springers, a Golden Retriever, a Large Munsterlander and a Springador pup (accidental offspring of our old gun dog trainer's young Springer - he knew he was dying and so gave his Springer to our new gun dog trainer - and new trainer's lab bitch!). Everyone in the gun dog class looked down on the pups saying they were just mongels, but my daughter's proving them wrong by making Pippa a fantastic little gun dog and has been told she'll be able to go into the advanced class soon! Hope to take her picking up in October!

I love my dogs' enthusiasm for life and the way they buzz around all the time (well, okay, perhaps not the Goldie - twice round our smallish garden and she's ready for a nap!). I describe my Springers as being "plugged into the mains"! What I don't like about them, though, is the hair......I'm forever sweeping up the "tumbleweed" as it blows across our wooden floors!

OH has a standard poodle and a toy poodle and, to me, they're just not "real" dogs. The little one's yappy and needy and the big one's a problem barker and tries to dominate the others. Ugh! On the plus side, they don't shed!

I can honestly say that I'm really happy with the breeds I've chosen and the only other breed of dog I would like to own is a working cocker. I could never be without a Munsterlander now I've owned one! He is the friendliest, soppiest dog imaginable!

Preparing to be shot down now (and I apologise in advance, but this is only my own personal taste!)......I'm now keen on terriers or any small dogs (although borders and westies are okay) and particularly don't like Patterdales and JRTs - can't stand JRTs with "Queen Anne" legs! Not a fan of whippets/greyhounds etc, rotties, staffies, boxers, husky-types - I could go on but I appreciate there are a lot of fans of these breeds on here and I have no wish to offend anyone! HATE Leonbergers, knowing two really horrible, nasty ones (one bit OH quite badly on the shoulder when he had his back turned to it), and Rhodesian Ridgebacks - again bad experiences with them (and continuing!!).

However, there are good and bad amongst all breeds, so, once again, I apologise in advance for my personal views!

Know some lovely cross-breeds, the first of which spring(er)s to mind is a Sprollie or Spring Bord - ie Springer/Border Collie cross - lovely little dog!


----------



## Wolfie (29 July 2011)

I like big, serious dogs, and anything workmanlike. I always wanted a Dobie and a GSD, ended up with a Rottie and think they are amazing. I also have Shelties. My mum got one and they are just so smart and devoted that I ended up hooked! My wee sheltie is like my shadow  Would like a malemute, but don't know if it would be practical.

Not a fan of handbag and girlie dogs like Yorkies and Bichons, or dogs that slobber heavily like French mastiffs.


----------



## soloabe (29 July 2011)

Hard personalities 
Loyal to a fault but not velcro
I like bigger dogs but i really can't say that i would turn down any dog in need.

I like:
Australian shepherd and cattle dogs
Akita's
Bouvier de Flanders
Correct rotties
I will take a Brittany too seeing as they are a harder gundog. Not the usual gun dog temperament.

I don't like:
Happy go lucky want to be friends with everyone dogs like goldens
Not a fan of sighthounds


----------



## jaijai (29 July 2011)

Usually like larger dogs and have had several collie cross types.Also had a GSD and a terrier type crossbreed. 
Last dog was a big hairy lump but was utterly adorable - he was particularly loved by our vet who used  to say he should  be on the TV.
Now have a JRT after becoming quite fond of one at our yard. Have never had a small dog before but he is such a little character and so loving. 
Not so keen on Staffie types but am such a softie - who knows?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 July 2011)

Brontie said:



			Wouldn't get a Springer, gorgous dogs but far too much energy for my liking
		
Click to expand...

Seriously?!






I think I'll always have springers, I love how they look. Saying that, I met a working cocker bitch today, a mini copy of my liver and white boy, absolutely gorgeous. I'd be very tempted.

I grew up with a Keeshond, though, so I'm always drawn to the spitz types.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (29 July 2011)

Gundogs for me and any of the bigger dogs - anything smaller then a cocker spangle is just wrong 

Personally I wouldn't have huskys, collies, GSD's or any of the other more hyperactive types - not because I don't like them but because I couldn't excercise/train them enough to do them justice

Who ever said they love setters but couldn't stand the hair and mess - Setters hardly shed and they really don't like getting muddy and wet - far to princessly for that


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 July 2011)

Any one else here like N I dogs?? ( Northern Inuit )


----------



## s4sugar (30 July 2011)

Leviathan said:



			Any one else here like N I dogs?? ( Northern Inuit )
		
Click to expand...

No - I don't like deliberately bred mutts and they don't perform any function that the original breeds can't do.


----------



## The Original Kao (30 July 2011)

Leviathan said:



			Any one else here like N I dogs?? ( Northern Inuit )
		
Click to expand...

Had never actually seen 1 till now. good old google 
lovely looking dogs  Not sure I'd want 1, but wouldn't really want a husky or malamute either


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 July 2011)

Your entitled to your view 

 But have to disagree  there is nothing |George cant do that our GS cant do 


  We love ours   he guards the place  he comes on hacks without a lead  . Just like pour old GS used to so no difference there


----------



## s4sugar (30 July 2011)

Q.E.D.

Except George doesn't look like a Northern Inuit!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 July 2011)

s4sugar said:



			Q.E.D.

Except George doesn't look like a Northern Inuit!
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry he is  I sent photos to NI scociety  they confirmed it. GSD have NO white

 he has white eyebrows and on nose  his chest is white his front paws are white  . I am awaiting confirmation email so i can register him

 the only thing we did  is give him a haircut  as he was getting too hot.


----------



## s4sugar (30 July 2011)

He is a colour that can occur in any Siberian, Malamute or other sled dog cross.
 No one says he is  a GSD - he is a cross. Why register a dog if parents are unknown?

We had a wolf dog breeder locally who switched to selling NI when DWA got applied.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 July 2011)

s4sugar said:



			He is a colour that can occur in any Siberian, Malamute or other sled dog cross.
 No one says he is  a GSD - he is a cross. Why register a dog if parents are unknown?

We had a wolf dog breeder locally who switched to selling NI when DWA got applied.
		
Click to expand...

 Went to show 2 weeks ago met NI Society  showed them pics on phone they said he is one but send originals from camera to us   , I did  they confirmed now they will send me proof   so I can show him.

 sorry to disappoint you 

A.  his parents are known   I found them through the NI society.

B.   I  am waiting form NI society the confirmation email   

c.   NI   Society invited him to a show in August 

  And if the Society are confirming he is one that's all the proof I need .


----------



## s4sugar (30 July 2011)

So what cross is he?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 July 2011)

s4sugar said:



			So what cross is he?
		
Click to expand...

NI are combination of GSD_Marmalute and Husky . I will post the confirmation email when I receive it .


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (30 July 2011)

I have my favourite breed - Italian greyhounds. I would love, love, love a Boston Terrier but OH is not a fan.

I would avoid... anything small and yappy, poodles, and bull terriers!!


----------



## blackcob (30 July 2011)

I saw an NI breed show at a dog event last month - there was no consistency whatsoever, every dog looked completely different, I have no idea what they were judging them on/against!

Beautiful dogs, I have nothing against them as pets but the NI society's aspiration towards KC recognition is (currently) ridiculous and I would condemn any effort to breed dogs that have no working ability or even any particular purpose in mind - there are already enough companion dog breeds and none of the breeds going into the NI are what I would call suitable companion dogs. The only purpose they have, as stated by the society, is to vaguely resemble a wolf - something which will only invite the wrong sort of people to be involved in these kinds of dog.


----------



## palomino698 (30 July 2011)

I grew up with Border Collies, then had Belgian Shepherds, both beautiful, intelligent and loyal breeds.  We were given an old Golden Retriever, who was the sweetest poppet and lived out her days here, but I wouldn't want a Retriever pup.  Best dog I've ever lived with is the one I have now, an 11 year old Jack x Patterdale, broken coated black and tan, he is the softest terrier on the planet, was easy to train and very biddable, reliable and safe, doesn't have any inclination to chase or escape, defers to the cats and hens, and never makes trouble.  Not what everyone wants in a terrier but it works for me!  Deep down I'd really love a GSD but not an option when we're out all day.

I don't know anything about NIs but it's a handsome dog!


----------



## Native Speaker (30 July 2011)

Any terrier, I suppose, with the possible exception of Yorkies.  Smaller, terrier-type dogs do seem to suit our lifestyle, but we (OH and I) are not fans of the smaller, yappier types.

Just out of interest, a neighbour has a Peruvian Hairless Dog, and I would have to say I couldn't possibly countenance a hairless dog, Chinese Crested, or otherwise.........  Something a bit 'strange' having a dog that doesn't shed a single hair! 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peruvian_Hairless_Dog


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 July 2011)

blackcob said:



			I
 and none of the breeds going into the NI are what I would call suitable companion dogs. The only purpose they have, as stated by the society, is to vaguely resemble a wolf - something which will only invite the wrong sort of people to be involved in these kinds of dog.
		
Click to expand...





			However, most Malamutes today are kept as family pets or as show or performance dogs in weight pulling, dog agility.
		
Click to expand...





			Husky dogs  were initially sent to Alaska and Canada as sled dogs but rapidly acquired the status of family pets and show dogs.
		
Click to expand...





			The German Shepherd Dog (GSD, also known as an Alsatian), (German: Deutscher Schäferhund) is a breed of large-sized dog that originated in Germany.[2] The German Shepherd is a relatively new breed of dog, with its origin dating to 1899. As part of the Herding Group, the German Shepherd is a working dog developed originally for herding and guarding sheep. Because of its strength, intelligence and abilities in obedience training it is often employed in police and military roles around the world.[3] German Shepherds currently account for 4.6% of all dogs registered with the American Kennel Club. Due to its loyal and protective nature, the German Shepherd is one of the most registered of breeds.[4]
		
Click to expand...

 according to Wikipedia   this is not so. 

 1  Well my dog is not only a good companion
 2   He is a good guard dog




			I would condemn any effort to breed dogs that have no working ability or even any particular purpose in mind - there are already enough companion dog breeds
		
Click to expand...

 Does that include:


Airedoodle - (Find an Airedoodle Breeder)  (Airedale Terrier / Poodle mix)

Aussiedoodle - (Find a Aussiedoodle Breeder) (Australian Shepherd / Poodle mix)

Bassetoodle - (Find a Bassetoodle Breeder) (Basset Hound / Poodle mix)

Bernedoodle - (Find a Bernedoodle Breeder) (Bernese Mountain Dog / Poodle mix)

Bich-poo - (Find a Bich-poo Breeder) (Bichon Frise / Poodle mix)

Bolonoodle - (Find a Bolonoodle Breeder) (Bolognese / Poodle mix)

Bordoodle - (Find a Bordoodle Breeder) (Border Collie / Poodle mix)

Bossi-Poo - (Find a Bossi-Poo Breeder) (Boston Terrier / Poodle mix)

Boxerdoodle - (Find a Boxerdoodle Breeder) (Boxer / Poodle mix)

Broodle Griffon - (Find a Broodle Griffon Breeder) (Brussels Griffon / Poodle)

Cadoodle  - (Find a Cadoodle Breeder) (Collie x Poodle mix)

Cairnoodle - (Find a Cairnoodle Breeder) (Cairn Terrier / Poodle mix)

Cavapoo - (Find a Cavapoo Breeder) (Cavalier King Charles Spaniel / Poodle mix)

Chi-Poo - (Find a Chi-Poo Breeder) (Chihuahua / Poodle mix)

Chinese Crestepoo - (Find a Chinese Crestepoo Breeder) (Chinese Crested / Poodle mix)

Cockapoo - (Find a Cockapoo Breeder) (Cocker Spaniel / Poodle mix)

Corgipoo - (Find a Corgipoo Breeder) (Corgi / Poodle mix)

Daisy Dog - (Find a Daisy Dog Breeder) (Bichon  / Poodle / Shih-Tzu mix)

Doodleman Pinscher - (Find a Doodleman Pinscher Breeder) (Doberman / Standard Poodle mix)

Double Doodle - (Find a Double Doodle Breeder) (Goldendoodle / Labradoodle mix)

Doxiepoo - (Find a Doxiepoo Breeder) (Dachshund / Poodle mix)

Eskapoo -  (Find a Eskapoo Breeder) (American Eskimo Dog / Poodle mix)

English Boodle - (Find a English Boodle Breeder) (English Bulldog / Poodle mix)

Foodle - (Find a Foodle Breeder) (Poodle / Toy Fox Terrier mix)

Foxhoodle - (Find a Foxhoodle Breeder)  (Fox Hound / Poodle mix)

Giant Schnoodle - (Find a Giant Schnoodle Breeder)  (Giant Schnauzer / Standard Poodle mix) 

Goldendoodle - (Find a Goldendoodle Breeder) (Golden Retriever / Poodle mix)

Irish Doodle -  (Find a Irish Doodle Breeder)  (Irish Setter / Poodle mix)

Irish Troodle -  (Find a Irish Troodle Breeder)  (Irish Terrier / Poodle mix)

Jack-A-Poo - (Find a Jack-A-Poo Breeder) (Jack Russell Terrier / Poodle mix)

Labradoodle - (Find a Labradoodle Breeder) (Labrador Retriever / Poodle mix)

Lacasapoo - (Find a Lacasapoo Breeder) (Cock-A-Poo x Lhasa Apso mix)

Lhasapoo - (Find a Lhasapoo Breeder) (Lhasa Apso / Poodle mix)

Malti-Poo - (Find a Malti-Poo Breeder) (Maltese / Poodle mix)

Miniature Aussiedoodle- (Find a Miniature Aussiedoodle Breeder) (Miniature Australian Shepherd  / Miniature Poodle mix)

Miniature Goldendoodle - (Find a Miniature Goldendoodle Breeder) (Golden Retriever / Toy or Miniature Poodle mix)

Miniature Labradoodle  - (Find a Miniature Labradoodle Breeder) (Labrador Retriever / Toy or Miniature Poodle mix)

Newfypoo  - (Find a Newfypoo Breeder) (Newfoundland / Poodle mix)

Papi-poo - (Find a Papi-poo Breeder) (Papillon / Poodle mix)

Pekepoo - (Find a Pekepoo Breeder) (Pekingese / Poodle mix)

Petite Goldendoodle - (Find a Petite Goldendoodle Breeder)  (Golden Retriever / Cocker Spaniel / Poodle mix)

Petite Labradoodle - (Find a Petite Labradoodle Breeder)  (Labrador Retriever / Cocker Spaniel / Poodle mix)

Pinny-Poo - (Find a Pinny-Poo Breeder)  (Miniature Pinscher / Poodle mix)

Pomapoo - (Find a Pomapoo Breeder) (Pomeranian / Poodle mix)

Poo-Shi - (Find a Poo-Shi Breeder) (Poodle / Shiba Inu mix)

Poo-Ton - (Find a Poo-Ton Breeder) (Coton De Tulear / Poodle mix)

Poochin - (Find a Poochin Breeder) (Japanese Chin / Poodle mix)

Poogle - (Find a Poogle Breeder)  (Beagle / Poodle mix)

Poolky -  (Find a Poolky Breeder) (Poodle / Silky Terrier mix)

Pootalian -  (Find a Pootalian Breeder) (Italian Greyhound / Poodle mix)

Poovanese - (Find a Poovanese Breeder)  (Havanese / Poodle mix)

Pugapoo - (Find a Pugapoo Breeder)(Pug / Poodle mix)

Pyredoodle - (Find a Pyredoodle Breeder)  (Great Pyrenees / Poodle mix)

Rattle  - (Find a Rattle Breeder)  (American Rat Terrier / Poodle mix)

Rottle - (Find a Rottle Breeder)   (Rottweiler / Standard Poodle mix)

Saint Berdoodle - (Find a Saint Berdoodle Breeder) (Saint Bernard / Poodle mix)

Schipper-Poo - (Find a Schipper-Poo Breeder) (Poodle / Schipperke mix)

Schnoodle- (Find a Schnoodle Breeder) (Schnauzer / Poodle mix)

Scoodle - (Find a Scoodle Breeder) (Scottish Terrier / Poodle mix)

Shar-Poo - (Find a Shar-Poo Breeder) (Shar-Pei / Poodle mix)

Sheltidoodle- (Find a Sheltidoodle Breeder) (Sheltie / Poodle mix)

Sheepadoodle  - (Find a Sheepadoodle Breeder) (Old English Sheepdog / Standard Poodle mix)

Shepadoodle - (Find a Shepadoodle Breeder) (German Shepherd / Standard Poodle mix)

Shih-Poo - (Find a Shih-Poo Breeder) (Shih-Tzu / Poodle mix)

Siberpoo - (Find a Siberpoo Breeder) (Siberian Husky / Poodle mix)

Skypoo - (Find a Skypoo Breeder) (Poodle / Skye Terrier mix)

Springerdoodle - (Find a Springerdoodle Breeder) (English Springer Spaniel / Poodle mix)

Standard Schnoodle - (Find a Standard Schnoodle Breeder) (Poodle / Standard Schnauzer mix)

Terri-Poo - (Australian Terrier / Poodle mix)

Ttoodle - (Find a Ttoodle Breeder) (Poodle / Tibetan Terrier mix)

Weimardoodle - (Find a Weimardoodle Breeder) (Weimaraner / Poodle mix)

Westiepoo - (Find a Westiepoo Breeder) (Westie / Poodle mix)

Whoodle - (Find a Whoodle Breeder) (Soft Coated Wheaton Terrier / Poodle mix)

Wire-Poo - (Find a Wire-Poo Breeder) (Wirehaired Fox Terrier x Poodle mix)

Woodle - (Find a Woodle Breeder) (Welsh Terrier / Poodle mix)

Yorkipoo - (Find a Yorkipoo Breeder) (Yorkie / Poodle mix)


and the equine mixes

Offspring

Donkey (jack)


Horse (mare)


Mule (male), John (male), Molly (female)

Horse


Donkey (jenny/jennet)


Hinny

Zebra


Donkey (jenny/jennet)


Zebrass, Zedonk, Zebronkey, Zonkey, Zebadonk, Zebryde, Zenkey (Japan), Hamzab (Israel)

Zebra


Horse


Zorse, Golden zebra, Zebra mule, Zebrule

Zebra


Pony


Zony

Zebra


Shetland Pony


Zetland

Donkey (jack)


Zebra


Zebret

Horse


Zebra


Hebra



 I think there is nothing wrong with mixing  breeds  as long as the offspring are health , fit .and not deformed   cruelly disfigured  .  Thats just my op for what its worth


----------



## s4sugar (30 July 2011)

Everything in that list except the mule.


----------



## The Original Kao (30 July 2011)

It's amazing what they are crossing with poodles :/ 
I have also seen daneadoodles (great dane x poodles) and dollies (dalmation x collie) advertised


----------



## CorvusCorax (30 July 2011)

OK

a) There can be white on a German Shepherd, it just is not desirable or permitted in showrings.

I really would not quite Wikipedia as 'fact'....

NIs are bred because they look cool.
Saying that any ridiculously name crossbreed combines 'the best of all breeds' is not true because even breeding two of the same together is a crapshoot in terms of size, colour, temperament, coat ty[e. Throw any mix of breeds together, especially without health tests, does not make them 'healthier' - ex, breed a GSD with unknown hips to a husky with unknown hips (and a dog does not have to be hopping lame or a 'sloped back' dog to have HD - only an x-ray will confirm) will produce...puppies with bad hips, more than likely.


----------



## blackcob (31 July 2011)

LOL @ Wikipedia as a source. Malamutes as agility dogs? _Really?_ Incidentally the Wiki page for the NI simply states that they are bred in an attempt to resemble the wolf. 

What s4sugar said - everything except the mule, which does have a purpose. Also what CC said, as always.


----------



## Dobiegirl (31 July 2011)

A Doodleman Pinscher what an abomination, why would you want to cross a beautiful dog like a Dobe and turn it into some matted mutt.


----------



## MurphysMinder (31 July 2011)

As others have said, wouldn't really have any of the crosses list except perhaps the mule, and as they can't breed on its not exactly the same as some of the "designer breeds".
If people want to breed NIs from health tested parents (e.g. hips scores etc) fair enough, but surely its not ideal if dogs are being stated to be a breed just from a photo, have the society never heard of DNA testing?
And for the record I have had ch show winning GSDs with white toes and a white flash on the chest.


----------



## littlemisslauren (31 July 2011)

I wouldnt have any stupid designer cross. I would have a mongrel.... but there is no way I would be able to keep a straight face and refer to it as a 'westypoo' or something equally ridiculous let alone funding the divs that breed these crosses.


----------



## Hedwards (1 August 2011)

Well i currently have a JRT (a tiny one) Millie and a lurcher (likely to be GHxWhipxSaluki with something else possibly added into the mix) Suzy. 

I'd never really liked JRT's until I met Millie's mum on the yard, and fell in love with her, so when Millie came out and looked exactly like her mum my heart ruled my head and i had to have her! I have to say she's been such a brilliant little dog (and i never ever liked little dogs very much). Suzy was more what I had wanted, although i really wanted a whippet.

One day I'd love to have a border collie, and do proper agility training with it, I'd definitiely have another lurcher and JRT, and i'd like to have a whippet, but my dream dog is a fine black Lab - I looked after one for about 6 years when i was younger, and i loved her to pieces! I've also now got a soft spot for border terriers too...


----------

